# Daisy



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My beautiful Daisy went very suddenly to rainbow bridge last Monday I am heartbroken she will be with Naughty Charlie girl now.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers with you


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I saw on Facebook that your precious Daisy had sadly passed away, my heart breaks for you she was loved by so many. Am sending you a big hug, run free at the Rainbow Bridge sweet Daisy x


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

We are so sorry for your loss.
Love, Gunner, Honey and me


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Daisy. 
My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. 

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry about Daisy! I always remember you talking about her.
Added her to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html

My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so very sorry to see this. I would love to see photos of her if you felt like posting any. Such a gorgeous face.... My heart goes out to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie, so sorry and saddened for your loss of Daisy, I feel sure that Charlie would be waiting to be reunited with her friend

Take Care x


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's very tough when they go, especially if it's sudden. My sympathies to you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks I will try no very good on this forum now it's all changed so much


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, Maggie, I am so sorry. It's never easy when they leave us. I'm sure she and naughty Charlie are romping together at the Bridge.

Monica


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My beautiful Angel Daisy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just love the pictures of Daisy. What a doll!


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

I am sorry for your loss :-(. We brought home a golden 2 weeks ago today. Her name is Daisy. Such a beautiful dog you had, and such a lovely name... I am glad my girl has her name!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Maggie, I am so sorry for your loss. Your girls are two beautiful angels watching over you now. Hugs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She was such a love, I am so sorry for her loss. They are so special and take part of us with them when we say goodbye.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, thank you for sharing the pictures of your sweet Daisy


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am missing my Daisy so much it really hurts 
We cancelled Christmas not the same without my Daisy this was my Daisy Christmas 2016 I didn't know she wouldn't be here this year my heart really aches


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Daisy. It hurts so much when they leave us. Hugs to you from across the pond.

Monica


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry that you are hurting about your Daisy...it takes time... I had 2 that passed in 6 mos. It was rough....hang in there, thinkof all the good times you guys had with Daisy...she sure was a sweetie!!!! ((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Simbadoo'smom (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm very sorry for your loss of your sweet Daisy. :-( I also lost my sweet Simba who would have been only nine in February very suddenly earlier this month to what the vets believe was hemongiosarcoma. I am lost without him and heartbroken as well.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry it still hurts so badly. I know Daisy would want you to try to be happy again.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks I have lost many dogs over the years I always take on rescue dogs so never always young dogs but Daisy has hit me hard.
That was the photo I tried to upload of Daisy Christmas 2016 she looked so happy little did I know that was her last Christmas


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Daisy on the right


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I’m sorry you are having such a hard time. We all understand. Hugs!


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

I’m so sorry, the worst thing about golden retriever is when they leave us , I lost my heart boy back in August and still cry every day, life will never be the same, my wife didn’t want me to get any more puppy because how hard this tore me up but I found a 9 month old and he’s home with me now, he can never replace sparky but I cannot live with out the love of a golden retriever. I’m cry right now for you and all the other people that’s lost these special kids ( there more than just a dog ) hang in there and some day hopefully it will get better. She is beautiful


----------

